# My new Howe Truss Bridge



## jnic (Jan 2, 2008)

This was my winter project. I got the bridge installed this past spring and finally had a chance to take some decent pix. It is made of cedar. I did all the resawing, drilling, and tapping. Prior to assembly, I soaked the pieces in Jasco Brown for a day or two. After assembly, I sprayed it with plenty of Thompson's Water Seal. It is build pretty much to the letter according to article at George Schreyer's web site. I did not spike the rails because this is my first project of this sort. There is more to come. 

Before I start any major construction job, I do a thorough 3D design with Google Sketchup. A 2D export of my design is a follows: 







Note how everything, including the ladder roadbed, cribbing, and supporting rocks are included

Here's a detailed shot prior to installation: 







And here are a few in the layout: 















You can see other photos, including full sized, in my First Class Web Space. 



john


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Real nice job! It all looks great and I really like the cribbing also. 
Best, Ted


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 


That is a good looking bridge - how long is it please? 

Thanks for the photos.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job John, the bridge and cribbing look right at home there.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Ooooh! Excellent work there!! That bridge looks fantastic!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

One nice looking bridge. Nice job and the cribing is also is a nice touch. Later RJD


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice job all around. Has a great look to it. I particularly the cribbing at the ends, don't see that done very often.


----------



## Manco (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice bridge, cool cribbing, and amazing overall scene. Having used sketchup quite a bit for work, I can say that you didn't cut many corners on the conceptual drawing either. Nice work.


----------



## jnic (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you all for the compliments. Peter, the length of the bridge is just over 3.5 US feet. I like the cribbing as well. Next time I make some, I'll do a build log.

I think these pix show the possibilities presented by a small layout. Although I live on 6 acres, I choose to have a relatively small layout near the house and one that compliments the landscaping. I build my layout vignette by vignette. I have some aggressive expansion plans which include a deck arch bridge over the pond, a switching yard, and an engine house.

While I admire the enormous layouts, I choose not to use alot of ground with huge sweeping curves. Besides, I like the small locos and rolling stock that have alot of character.

Thanks again.



john


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

nice! (6 acres, I'm jealous)


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

really nice job on the bridge....and the cribbing looks great....the whole scene is great! Would like to see more as your layout progresses.


Garry NCGRR


----------

